
The optimal shape of a kitchen measuring cup - redstone
http://joshuaredstone.blogspot.com/2017/09/a-math-insight-some-code-and-optimal.html
======
dekhn
I'm an experienced cook and this device is useless. The only area where wet
measurements really matter is in baking, and even then 5-10% error is more
than acceptable. If you really cared, you'd just weigh the liquid and compute
its volume from its density (if you're OK with the error of a density
estimate).

~~~
anarchy8
Not everyone is experienced. Most people don't have the time to learn how to
measure like an "experienced cook"

~~~
dekhn
You don't need to be experienced to level measurements. You need experience to
judge the results of your error.

